# Photo of Lacy Knit Summer Top on me!



## Fastwn (Sep 24, 2012)

Here is my top! I wore it to church today and indeed, did receive many lovely compliments! Thank you everyone for your kind words. I might have to make another one in a different color!


----------



## mojac (Mar 21, 2014)

That is gorgeous. I would love to make one to go with long chiffon skirts for Eastern Star. Where can I find the pattern?


----------



## Jalsh (Aug 6, 2012)

I have one almost exactly like it! Yes, I always receive a lot of compliments and people coming up to me asking where I got it. Excellent knitting. So cool and comfortable.


----------



## Busy girl (May 15, 2011)

Looks great on you! It is a beautiful sweater, no wonder you were being complimented while wearing it.


----------



## victory (Jan 4, 2014)

Beautiful. I would also be interested in how to locate the pattern. Stunning work.


----------



## Nana Mc (May 31, 2013)

Wow! It looks beautiful on you.


----------



## KnitterNatalie (Feb 20, 2011)

Lovely!!


----------



## firecracker4 (Aug 5, 2011)

Oh my, that is so pretty and looks wonderful on you.


----------



## moonriver (Feb 22, 2013)

So lovely .......your work is beautiful


----------



## marilyngf (Nov 5, 2011)

beautiful, both you and the sweater


----------



## JuneS (Nov 3, 2011)

It's perfect!


----------



## mopgenorth (Nov 20, 2011)

o my stars! I love it even more now that I see it on you!


----------



## misszzzzz (Feb 23, 2012)

great work.


----------



## Loistec (Jan 25, 2011)

I agree with everyone, very pretty sweater, beautiful work!


----------



## babsbarb (Dec 23, 2012)

By the way, it is much prettier on you than your previous post on the hanger. It is very nice.&#9829;


----------



## SwampCatNana (Dec 27, 2012)

What yarn did you use? Is the pattern available? Where?
You do beautiful work! It fits so well!


----------



## Fastwn (Sep 24, 2012)

My other post titled "Lacy Knit Summer Top" has the info about where to find the pattern. It is in Leisure Arts Warm Weather Knits by Deborah Newton, published in 2010. I found the book easily on Amazon.
Have fun!


----------



## Naneast (Jun 12, 2011)

Beautiful top! :thumbup: Great job...


----------



## Katsch (Mar 15, 2011)

Very nice and looks lovely with your skirt.


----------



## Sherry1 (May 14, 2011)

Beautiful and fits you perfectly


----------



## grandmann (Feb 4, 2011)

Your lace top looks so pretty on you.


----------



## ggknit (Feb 13, 2012)

I would also love the source for the pattern. You did a great job.


----------



## SwampCatNana (Dec 27, 2012)

Fastwn said:


> My other post titled "Lacy Knit Summer Top" has the info about where to find the pattern. It is in Leisure Arts Warm Weather Knits by Deborah Newton, published in 2010. I found the book easily on Amazon.
> Have fun!


Oh, so it is a book. UGH. I hate spending money for a book just for 1 pattern. Must be my New England upbringing!! :wink:


----------



## Sand101 (Jun 1, 2013)

Wow stunning


----------



## DHobbit (Jan 11, 2014)

WOW !
:thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## HollyA (Apr 11, 2013)

Wow. Lovely.


----------



## Sandiego (Sep 17, 2011)

It fits you beautifully! Very beautiful sweater. ;0)


----------



## DonnieK (Nov 23, 2011)

Somehow, I just knew it would be more beautiful on you and I was right!!!! Thank you.


----------



## crispie (Dec 17, 2011)

original post: http://www.knittingparadise.com/t-260017-1.html


----------



## sand334 (Dec 20, 2012)

I see a lot of these tops in our future, It is beautiful and you did an amazing job. I LOVE IT


----------



## jeannietta (Mar 14, 2011)

Gorgeous.


----------



## Ma Kitty (Mar 15, 2013)

So pretty. You suit lace. Beautiful knitting.


----------



## Ellelleen (Apr 27, 2014)

Just beautiful. Please post when you make another one.


----------



## Kelli aka Mrs.Kravitz (Jan 19, 2013)

Beautiful work! You look lovely


----------



## lorraine 55 (Aug 8, 2011)

That looks lovely on you!


----------



## vjh1530 (Oct 8, 2011)

It's even prettier on!!


----------



## amudaus (Nov 8, 2011)

Very glamorous.


----------



## Marge in MI (Mar 5, 2011)

beautiful sweater, very nice on you


----------



## speni (Nov 9, 2012)

gorgeous


----------



## barbkonen (Oct 10, 2011)

Absolutely beautiful! Someday I hope to be that proficient; you've given me something to strive for.


----------



## In Memory of Scottybear (Sep 20, 2011)

Beautiful top that fits perfectly.


----------



## CaroleD53 (Aug 7, 2012)

I bet lots of people remark on it when you wear it. I am sure you'll wear it a lot. You could make another in a darker colour. It is really beautiful.


----------



## lildeb2 (Jul 14, 2013)

Very pretty.


----------



## karenh (Mar 23, 2011)

Beautiful work. Looks great on you.


----------



## PAJulian (Aug 27, 2012)

What beautiful knitting. It looks absolutely gorgeous. You have a lot of patience to knit that pattern. I love it,


----------



## kiwiannie (Jul 30, 2011)

Beautiful. :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## lynnlassiter (Jun 30, 2011)

love it! lovely model!


----------



## bettyirene (Apr 5, 2012)

That is so lovely and you have the perfect figure for it.


----------



## Cdambro (Dec 30, 2013)

So, so pretty. Fits you perfect and you look beautiful in it.


----------



## Chezl (Mar 12, 2012)

SwampCatNana said:


> Oh, so it is a book. UGH. I hate spending money for a book just for 1 pattern. Must be my New England upbringing!! :wink:


I very rarely buy any pattern but just bought the ebook from Leisure Arts for $9.99. You can also buy the book for $11.99 because they are having a clearance. The ebook is worth every penny because there are many beautiful patterns to knit in it, not just the one.


----------



## harter0310 (Nov 13, 2012)

Very pretty!


----------



## Velsyl (Jan 20, 2013)

Your sweater is beautiful and so are you!


----------



## AmyKnits (Aug 20, 2011)

Thank you for modeling this one! I commented on your lovely work yesterday, but it is even lovelier today! Beautiful work, perfect fit and you should be very proud. Enjoy!!


----------



## timtookie (Jun 5, 2011)

Beautiful, the jersey is too !


----------



## cafeknitter (Apr 2, 2013)

Fastwn said:


> Here is my top! I wore it to church today and indeed, did receive many lovely compliments! Thank you everyone for your kind words. I might have to make another one in a different color!


Oh please do! It's beautiful! The detail is eye catching! You should be proud!


----------



## bane (Nov 27, 2012)

This is a beautiful and feminine top. :thumbup:


----------



## mgr (Jan 17, 2011)

Beautiful ... Envious of your talent as well as others who knit and crochet such beautiful items. 

Mary Gail


----------



## cerdeirocas (May 19, 2014)

It´s very nice! Congrats


----------



## cindybrav (Jul 4, 2013)

Absolutely gorgeous! Looks lovely on you xx


----------



## ramdoupri (Dec 22, 2012)

Where could one find the pattern?


----------



## Gwalkstan (Feb 28, 2013)

No doubt you received many compliments! It is beautiful!


----------



## Catherine42 (Jul 3, 2013)

So pretty. Oh yes you need that one in all colours!!


----------



## Beachkc (Aug 24, 2012)

It is beautiful! What color are you thinking of next?


----------



## roseknit (Apr 2, 2011)

Gorgeous


----------



## Knitstoomuch (Dec 14, 2011)

Very nice. Looks great on you.


----------



## cgcharles (Feb 23, 2011)

Just beautiful. What more can I say.


----------



## nannygoat (Jan 15, 2011)

Your sweater looks beautiful on you.


----------



## Kay Knits (Aug 4, 2012)

It fits you like a dream. Enjoy it. I have found it to be a great versatile top. It is one that look great with skirts, capris, jeans.


----------



## snughollow (Aug 4, 2012)

Beautiful pattern and great work.


----------



## knitgirl389 (Mar 14, 2011)

wow! so beautiful!


----------



## maxine pisterzi (Oct 1, 2012)

Beautiful, great job.


----------



## bonniebb (Jul 1, 2011)

beautiful top!


----------



## soneka (Feb 8, 2011)

A very lovely top, and it's beautiful on you!


----------



## Robin Redhead (Feb 25, 2011)

It's lovely and fits you beautifully. I'd definitely make another!


----------



## Runner Girl (Mar 27, 2013)

Beautiful, and you did such a wonderful job! I would love to have the skills to make something like that!


----------



## SherryH (Apr 4, 2011)

Beautiful top, you did great work, and you look lovely in your new creation.


----------



## Mejarrett (May 3, 2013)

Beautiful sweater, looks cool and comfortable!


----------



## jaml (Feb 4, 2011)

What a beautiful top and it looks so nice on you!


----------



## Metrogal (Mar 15, 2011)

Beautiful! I need to make that.


----------



## siewclark (Feb 10, 2011)

Beautiful!


----------



## Vera Myles (May 18, 2011)

Would love to have that pattern. It is so beautiful and looks gorgeous on you. Vera Myles


----------



## nikka (Nov 27, 2011)

Lovely top-good job.


----------



## mambo22 (May 11, 2011)

lovely


----------



## elsie lacey (Dec 31, 2012)

All compliments are well deserved. Here's another : your work is beautiful and the sweater is elegant. Wear it in good health.


----------



## Pocahontas (Apr 15, 2011)

Oh, you look BEAUTIFUL! Thank you so much for modeling this gorgeous creation - it gives it so much more dimension when it's on a real body. I know you will continue to get many compliments on your lovely work. :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## carmicv (Mar 21, 2014)

Chezl said:


> I very rarely buy any pattern but just bought the ebook from Leisure Arts for $9.99. You can also buy the book for $11.99 because they are having a clearance. The ebook is worth every penny because there are many beautiful patterns to knit in it, not just the one.


Agree. I just downloaded. Always a bargain if you have more than one pattern. Also I won't lose it!


----------



## Vique (Oct 28, 2011)

That is so beautiful!


----------



## LindaHorseWoman (Jun 17, 2013)

Wow! Beautiful!


----------



## knitnanny (Feb 28, 2012)

I liked the photo of it before but it looks so much better with you wearing it!


----------



## jobikki (Jan 26, 2013)

Beautiful to on a most attractive model!


----------



## SwampCatNana (Dec 27, 2012)

Chezl said:


> I very rarely buy any pattern but just bought the ebook from Leisure Arts for $9.99. You can also buy the book for $11.99 because they are having a clearance. The ebook is worth every penny because there are many beautiful patterns to knit in it, not just the one.


Would you be willing to post some picture of things in the book? I really have to count my pennies. I cannot afford $10.00 or $12.00 for ONE pattern.


----------



## Flaknitter (Jan 25, 2013)

That is Beautiful! I have looked for a pattern to knit like that but could not find one. Where can I find this pattern? Thank you


----------



## Paula Plant (Apr 5, 2011)

WOW


----------



## Jomoma83 (Mar 21, 2013)

Looks beautiful on you. I ordered the book. I hope it's not to difficult. I have a habit of forgetting yarn overs. But I will use stitch markers and hopefully I'll be okay. I love it in white too


----------



## Bonidale (Mar 26, 2011)

What a beautiful top and such fine work.


----------



## sanchezs (May 19, 2011)

Beautiful top !


----------



## tat'sgran (Dec 13, 2011)

Lovely.. you look proud of your accomplishment and you have reason to be so.. your work is divine. xo


----------



## crafterwantabe (Feb 26, 2013)

Very pretty looks lovely on you! You did a great job. What other colors you thinking of making?


----------



## toomanypatterns (Dec 30, 2012)

Would you share the pattern..... it is beautiful


----------



## imoffcall (Oct 12, 2011)

Beautiful and so are you.


----------



## GrammieGail (Jun 10, 2011)

Perfect fit, lovely sweater...lovely model!!! HUGS...GG


----------



## trish2222 (May 13, 2012)

It's even lovelier on - of course you got compliments :thumbup:


----------



## moonieboy (Apr 11, 2012)

What beautiful work. Did it take long to knit?
Moonieboy


----------



## yanagi (Jul 7, 2013)

Beautiful work.


----------



## shirleyoboe (Feb 21, 2012)

Very lovely--the model and the sweater!


----------



## HildaD (Aug 22, 2013)

Nice


----------



## gloriam (Aug 11, 2011)

Stunning.


----------



## Hazel Blumberg - McKee (Sep 9, 2011)

Your lacy top is beautiful, and it looks just great on you!

Hazel


----------



## brdlvr27 (Nov 12, 2011)

Your sweater is so pretty


----------



## klarenbd (Apr 2, 2013)

I too would love the pattern details please


----------



## lori2637 (Jan 25, 2011)

Looks good!!


----------



## Turmaline (Jun 2, 2013)

Lovely top. Looks fabulous on you.


----------



## lindajot (May 17, 2014)

So beautiful! I hope to graduate to something so well done.
I've mostly crocheted over the years, so to knit such a project seems daunting.
I'm so impressed!


----------



## Persian Cat (Apr 9, 2012)

Beautiful ! Fits you perfectly lovely !


----------



## Cheryl Jaeger (Oct 25, 2011)

Beautiful fit and so attractive on you!


----------



## Cheryl Jaeger (Oct 25, 2011)

Beautiful fit and so attractive on you!


----------



## cathysmith97 (Jul 3, 2013)

Your top is beautiful and you look lovely in it.
Thanks for telling us where we can get the pattern?
Did you block it? How long did it take you to make it?


----------



## timannmom (Mar 4, 2013)

Love love love it ... very nice!


----------



## Nana5 (Aug 17, 2011)

gorgeous, both you & your lacy top......sure to be a favorite "got to" item. Bet it would look cute with jeans too! GREAT job!


----------



## Oakley (Mar 22, 2011)

Looks lovely on you.


----------



## Dlclose (Jun 26, 2011)

By all means make another! It's just gorgeous and perfect with this skirt or slacks!


----------



## CARABELLA (Sep 9, 2011)

Beautiful.


----------



## mzmom1 (Mar 4, 2011)

Gorgeous, fits you like a dream.


----------



## SEA (Feb 9, 2011)

Beautiful.

SEA


----------



## runswithscissors (Feb 3, 2014)

Beautiful, both the sweater and you.


----------



## BarbaraBL (Nov 27, 2013)

Absolutely stunning!


----------



## whitetail (Feb 19, 2011)

Very pretty, looks great on you.


----------



## Marthasr (Apr 4, 2011)

I just located the book "Leisure Arts Warm Weather Knits" by Deborah Newton on abebooks.com for less than $7, free shipping. Hope this helps!


----------



## Bigitheknitter (Apr 4, 2014)

Beautiful


----------



## heffernb (May 30, 2011)

Gorgeous!!!!


----------



## elbev (Aug 25, 2011)

very pretty!


----------



## retirednelda (May 8, 2012)

that is just gorgeous!! Ii would love to have one just like it


----------



## Roses and cats (Apr 17, 2013)

So pretty and it looks great on you.


----------



## Woefkins (Dec 14, 2012)

Beautiful!! Looks great on you!


----------



## hajra (Sep 5, 2011)

Beautiful!


----------



## KnitNorth (Mar 7, 2013)

It looks better modeled, and really suits you.


----------



## pamjlee (Mar 11, 2012)

OH I saw the pic you posted and wondered how it would look on you. Splendid simply splendid!


----------



## Keepmeinstitches (Feb 21, 2011)

That is, indeed, very beautiful.


----------



## knittingnanna19 (Nov 6, 2013)

It looks so elegant on you! If I look a fraction as good in the top I knit when I get the book , I will be over the moon. Thank you so much for these posts. Your knitting is so good too. :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## sseidel (Apr 20, 2012)

Beautiful top!


----------



## Suo (Jul 25, 2011)

Beautiful!


----------



## Moon (Jun 21, 2012)

Very nice!


----------



## Roe (Feb 10, 2011)

It looks fabulous on you. Very well done.


----------



## CBCAROL (Apr 12, 2011)

That is just GORGEOUS ...... and Looks FANTASTIC on you.

Could you give us the info on the Pattern?
Name? Where you got it? size range?

Thanking YOU in advance......
:lol: :lol: :lol: :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## Nancyn (Mar 23, 2013)

Lovely


----------



## Jeanette9 (Jul 24, 2012)

Beautiful :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## Kelela (Dec 19, 2011)

What a gorgeous top and well done. Kelela


----------



## joycevv (Oct 13, 2011)

Lovely job! It is very flattering on you too.


----------



## Chezl (Mar 12, 2012)

If you would read all previous posts, you would find info on pattern in at least 3 posts.


----------



## jobikki (Jan 26, 2013)

Wow! 10 pages of compliments! You should be very proud of yourself for knitting and modeling such a nice work of art.


----------



## coknitter960 (Jan 30, 2013)

The top is very pretty and on a very pretty model.


----------



## mrssonsew (Feb 7, 2011)

You have killed it, beautiful


----------



## margaret_hardman (Nov 5, 2013)

Could I please get the pattern


----------



## randado (Jan 23, 2012)

Just stunning.


----------



## settermom (Dec 19, 2012)

SO BEAUTIFUL! Classy, feminine, gorgeous workmanship. Oh my! It fits you to perfection!


----------



## run4fittness (May 22, 2011)

Looks beautiful!


----------



## RedQueen (Nov 25, 2012)

That is lovely and looks very nice on you.


----------



## Catmouse (Dec 2, 2013)

It's very nice, you did a great job!


----------



## nannee (Mar 12, 2011)

Beautiful!


----------



## 8536 (Feb 24, 2011)

Just beautiful. I'm going to look for the pattern.


----------



## Fastwn (Sep 24, 2012)

jobikki said:


> Wow! 10 pages of compliments! You should be very proud of yourself for knitting and modeling such a nice work of art.


Wow, I certainly never expected this response!! I love to make lacy items and I do like this top but the compliments have blown me away! The last lacy piece I made (and posted here) was a christening gown for my baby grandson. What fun!!!


----------



## dribla (Nov 14, 2011)

Oh my goodness, it is beautiful. So intricate. I love it

Well done

Di


----------



## nittineedles (Apr 14, 2011)

Very pretty and it fits you perfectly.


----------



## ramram0003 (Nov 7, 2011)

:thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## Patian (May 10, 2011)

Beautiful top, I love it in combination with your skirt. It fits you perfectly and I can certainly see why you would be complimented when you wear it.


----------



## yona (Feb 7, 2011)

Your knitting is so beautiful and it looks so much better on you than the original post.

Thank you for sharing.


----------



## calicolover (Jun 25, 2011)

stunning!


----------



## Marthasr (Apr 4, 2011)

Read previous posts for that info.


----------



## MistyBabe (May 16, 2011)

Gorgeous!!!!!! And looks great on you!


----------



## whidbeyjeannie (Apr 24, 2013)

Just lovely.


----------



## Marjh (Nov 20, 2013)

You should be very pleased with the way the top turned out, it is beautiful and looks lovely on you. No wonder you got all those compliments


----------



## maddytn (Jul 28, 2011)

So very beautiful!


----------



## MrsBearstalker (Aug 11, 2011)

That top is beautiful and it fits you perfectly! I'm sure you will get many compliments each time you wear it.


----------



## Byrdgal (Jun 27, 2011)

It IS gorgeous and looks nice on you.


----------



## joycevv (Oct 13, 2011)

Has anyone been successful in finding a link to this pattern? There are so many Leisure Arts patterns including almost 200 on ravelry. I've been searching and searching!


----------



## charliesaunt (Apr 22, 2011)

A beautiful lady wearing a beautiful top.

Great pattern and it fits you like a glove.


----------



## janeafennell (Dec 11, 2011)

This sweater is just beautiful... and might I say that you are too.... Enjoy...


----------



## mimsthings (Jul 11, 2011)

so any words come to mind 

Spectacular! would be my favorite

Wear it in happiness and health!


----------



## margaret_hardman (Nov 5, 2013)

When you find the one could you post it to me a.so


----------



## Rainebo (Apr 22, 2012)

I can see why you'd receive lovely compliments! Gorgeous!


----------



## sdostman (Jun 9, 2011)

Just what I have been looking for. Where can I find the pattern??


----------



## Prayz (Jul 17, 2011)

Fastwn said:


> Here is my top! I wore it to church today and indeed, did receive many lovely compliments! Thank you everyone for your kind words. I might have to make another one in a different color!


Very very pretty. Red.....


----------



## sophianurse (Aug 8, 2013)

Very beautiful!!


----------



## JeanneHolmes (May 4, 2011)

Looks lovely on you. Thanks for sharing.


----------



## golfmom1018 (Apr 17, 2011)

So pretty!


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

Fastwn said:


> Here is my top! I wore it to church today and indeed, did receive many lovely compliments! Thank you everyone for your kind words. I might have to make another one in a different color!


That is lovely. I tried to order the book and only found it at Barnes & Nobel. However, when I ordered it they said American Express wouldn't pay. Don't know why. It turned out to be a big hassle so I'm feeling very sad that I can't get the pattern.


----------



## Jomoma83 (Mar 21, 2013)

I got a new book directly from the company but I think you can get it on Amazon too. I also got a book for children's sweaters from the company too. They have nice books.


----------



## Stitchwizz (May 30, 2011)

SwampCatNana said:


> What yarn did you use? Is the pattern available? Where?
> You do beautiful work! It fits so well!


I would also like the patern source please. I loveyour wolf picture.

Bev


----------



## Dollychris (Dec 18, 2012)

That is just lovely and I am not surprised you got so many compliments. X


----------



## BonnieMcC (Feb 22, 2014)

Beautiful sweater and it looks great on you!!


----------



## Jomoma83 (Mar 21, 2013)

I got the book from the company and bought white cotton yarn at my LYS. It is my next project and I can't wait to start it. Thanks for posting your beautiful sweater.
t


----------

